# Ok, which one of you is Steve from SLC?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Ipswich man among group attacked by grizzly bear in Alaska - Ipswich Local News


Nature photographer and Ipswich Local News contributor Carl Jappe had an uncomfortably close encounter with aggressive grizzly.




thelocalne.ws


----------

